# Something I learned From A very Old German Cigar Maker



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

just made as a prototype blend. Its a 7x38 with the "Twisty Curl".[/COLOR]
*FILLER : Brazilian Habano Viso 40%
Nicaraguan Ligero 40%
Pennsylvania Maduro 20%

BINDER : Connecticut Havana Grown Prime

Wrapper : Ecuador Dark Sumatra

firing shortly

*


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen this sort of cap before on a 1930's Pflanzer that was smoked and reviewed somewhere else.

Here's where they were up for sale until fairly recently:VINTAGE GERMAN CIGARS - Gotham Cigar Museum


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job Ken!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

it looks like something else...


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I might still be smoking cigarettes if all the cigars look like the one in the 2nd pic.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Dio said:


> I might still be smoking cigarettes if all the cigars look like the one in the 2nd pic.


I had to take a second look after I seen this post. That is hilarious! haha


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got fired for viewing the second pic 

There are so many other things you can do with the twisted leaf...WHY this? LoL!


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> I've seen this sort of cap before on a 1930's Pflanzer that was smoked and reviewed somewhere else.
> 
> Here's where they were up for sale until fairly recently:VINTAGE GERMAN CIGARS - Gotham Cigar Museum


 Yes Pflanzers ,the German cigars, an absolutely lovely unbelievable great smoking/tasting cigar.... .


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Dio said:


> I might still be smoking cigarettes if all the cigars look like the one in the 2nd pic.


 its 
the same cigar in both pictures.....and I will say it tasted and smoked fabulous...better than any Ghurka


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I have to add it was completely freehand,no molding time....give it a try sometime .


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

ok, looks much better after viewing the pics of other angles on the Gotham Cigar Museum site. Never had a German, I'd try it...now.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Freud, the cigar-loving psychotheorist, famously said that "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."

But _that_, my friends, is one phallic stogie...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

There's a cigar shop that sells those down here. You'd be amazed at the reactions you get from women when they see them. Great way to break the ice.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe I should give it a try.



tntclip said:


> its
> the same cigar in both pictures.....and I will say it tasted and smoked fabulous...better than any Ghurka


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a ***** del Puro...I believe thats the new line from Camacho


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

tntclip said:


> Yes Pflanzers ,the German cigars, an absolutely lovely unbelievable great smoking/tasting cigar.... .


Kudos to you for researching and reviving long lost and forgotten things that remind us that fine cigars are a hand crafted labor of love. The reviewer concurred with you and thought it was one of the more memorable smokes he's had in his life, and I'm pretty sure the remaining cigars that were available now reside in his personal collection.

It's even more fantastic that you learned it from an actual human that practiced it rather than copying something you found on the net. I'm looking forward to seeing whatever you decide to roll next....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it me or does that cigar look like a d**k?


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

A.McSmoke said:


> ok, looks much better after viewing the pics of other angles on the Gotham Cigar Museum site. Never had a German, I'd try it...now.


 I think you misunderstood....The pics I posted is a cigar I rolled to mimic the Pflanzers,I rolled it freehand,no mold.....
Ill make this easy....Here are some 85ish year old german cigars called Pflanzers







Here is a pic of the cigar I rolled to mimic (kinda) that cigar... I had to only wrap the tail once as the leaf wasn't long enough to do 3 or 4 times around the foot...







and here is a side by side shot....Mine and the Pflanzer ....








get it now?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

tntclip said:


> View attachment 43476
> View attachment 43475
> just made as a prototype blend. Its a 7x38 with the "Twisty Curl".[/COLOR]
> *FILLER : Brazilian Habano Viso 40%
> ...


All I know is that thing is getting nowhere near my mouth.

Thanks for the Gotham Cigar Museum post. Think I've found a few to add to the collection.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

tntclip said:


> I think you misunderstood....


I understood at first, and then misunderstood after being distracted by the image jokes. I have adult ADHD sometimes, but thanks for the remedial clarification.

That's a very good mimic job. How'd it smoke & taste?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

capttrips said:


> All I know is that thing is getting nowhere near my mouth.


ound:


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice work on the freehand roll.

I thought you had to be 18 to sign up for Puff?


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Ill make this easy....Here are some 85ish year old german cigars called Pflanzers







Pics of Mine







Side by Side







get it now? 
[reposted, the first I cant see all three pics]


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

A rose is still a rose by a different name..... . Good free hand roll though. At least you can say its longer than the German ones!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder if I could get my gf to smoke that.... :rotfl:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, Jack, TJ, Dave, and all. That thing does look like a big, hard, throbbin'.....


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

"Johnson!..... Johnson, where is the report I asked you for?"


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy TNT :wave:
Thanks for sharing the pics and the process :thumb:

I really like your choices of tobacco! I think those will be really great smokes! :clap2:

:rockon:


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

When you clip the end do you shout "BRIS!"?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

KaChong said:


> When you clip the end do you shout "BRIS!"?


:rotfl:


----------

